
The Japan Syndrome - iamelgringo
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/09/30/the_japan_syndrome?page=full
======
po
_When American humorist Dave Barry traveled to Japan in 1991, he was stunned
to find department stores selling $75 melons._

They still sell those. They're delicious. But not worth $75. Still, if you're
going to grow fruit here, you might as well focus on making it delicious.

------
junkbit
Great article. Nouriel Roubini says much the same thing in the WSJ
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870402930457552...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704029304575525551638060796.html)

